# Neue Grafikkarte für GTA V - aber welche ?



## utkuyilmaz (23. April 2015)

*Neue Grafikkarte für GTA V - aber welche ?*

Hallo, wie schon in der Überschrift steht brauche ich eine neue Grafikkarte. Leider ist meine Grafikkarte nicht sehr aktuell, jedoch reichen die anderen Komponenten für GTA V. Mein Computer hat einen Intel i5 3350p Prozessor, 8 gb ram und eine amd radeon hd 7570 als Grafikkarte.

Ich habe mich schon auf die Suche nach einer neuen Grafikkarte gemacht und habe bis jetzt diese gesammelt : 
1. Asus Radeon HD 7870 DirectCUII - 2GB DDR5 Grafikkarte - VGA in Köln - Ehrenfeld | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
2. Sapphire Radeon 6950 2GB Flex Edition in Niedersachsen - Wriedel | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
3. sapphire 7870 oc 2gb ddr5 in Düsseldorf - Bezirk 10 | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
4. PowerColor Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini Displ in Thüringen - Ilmenau | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
5. Radeon HD 7870 Grafikkarte 2GB in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Mechernich | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen 
6. eine GEFORCE GTX 760 MIT GARANTIE/RECHNUNG!!!! in Bayern - Nandlstadt | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
7. PowerColor Radeon HD 6670, 2GB DDR3, VGA,DVI,HDMI AX6670 2GBK3-H in Wuppertal - Oberbarmen | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
8. Gigabyte NVIDIA GTX 660 GV-N660OC-2GD Grafikkarte 2GB GDDR5 in Bielefeld - Mitte | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Wie man glaube ich schnell merkt ist mein Limit bei ca. 100 Euro und ich würde ungern mehr ausgeben. Was ich erwarte ist halt nur, dass man GTA V  flüssig abspielen kann( nicht auf höchster Qualli natürlich).
Welche der Grafikkarten würdet ihr mir empfehlen oder gibt es andere, die besser sind ?

Danke im Voraus !


----------



## Tuetenclown (23. April 2015)

mein erster gedanke beim lesen war: kauf ne gebrauchte 7950 / 7970. kann aber auch stuss sein, gibt hier viele leute die mehr verstehen als ich


----------



## Nostro84 (23. April 2015)

an deiner stelle würde ich mir überlegen vllt. doch mehr als 100 euro auszugeben.  eine mit 3gb ram und 512bit wäre schon gut. da kannste dann schon gut spielen mit deinem system. Hab mir zb. die r9 280 3gb ram 512bit für 190 euro gekauft. läuft alles top trotz meinem alten Phenom ll x4 955


----------



## utkuyilmaz (23. April 2015)

ich kann wirklich nicht viel mehr als 100 Euro ausgeben, das ist das Problem. Deswegen finde ich die Grafikkarte von Tuetenclown nicht schlecht. Ich habe die hier gefunden : SAPPHIRE HD7950 OC with Boost, AMD Radeon 3072MB DDR5 in Sachsen - Auerbach (Vogtland) | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen .

Stimmt alles so oder doch eher eine andere ?


----------



## Tuetenclown (23. April 2015)

ehh... joa zB die. also mir ist jetzt zumindest nichts aufgefallen, was - wenn ich eine suchen würde - komisch vorkäme. abtrittserklärung und rechnung bei (u.a. dieser kleinanzeige, da die karte jawohl mehr oder weniger neuwertig ist?) wären sicherlich auch nicht das schlechteste


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2015)

Die 7950 wäre die stärkste der genannten Karten, und mit 3GB auch gut dabei. Wenn du mehr nicht zahlen kannst, würde ich die nehmen. Aber für maximale Details wird das wohl nicht reichen. +

Ach ja: hast du denn ein gutes Netzteil, und genug Platz imPC?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (23. April 2015)

Das Thema hat sich eigentlich getan. Habe vorhin gelesen, in diesem Artikel hier: "sollte man nicht kaufen" Testbericht f, dass mein Computer zum ausrüsten nicht besonders geeignet ist. Eventuell überlege ich mir ein neues zusammen zu bauen. Aber dennoch danke für die Hilfe !!


----------

